# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  End stop motors at the other side of x y z ? is there some settings in the firmware ?

## obecny

I am using FFCPro with Sailfish 7.7 the printer has installed three end stop switches for one on each axis so when I start the home procedure is all nice and easy
but what about the other side ? is there any settings in the sailfish (and where if) to set up the end on the other side as currently when I use the direct control form replicatorg or jog control form menu of the printer I can easily go over the limits and make belt jumping on the pulleys and I think this is not as it should be, thank you.

----------

